# Nature's Select



## Zoetmom (Feb 23, 2009)

I am currently feeding Kirkland Premium Senior food to my 9yr old Pitty and Nature's Select high protien Puppy formula to my 5mth old Boxer/husky mix and I'm thinking about switching my Pit over to the Nature's Select food... has anyone had any experience with Nature's Select foods?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I checked out their website and from what I can tell, the only ones I would avoid feeding are the senior/ultra lite formula because it has almost no meat in it whatsoever, and the lamb and rice formula is also very light on the meat content. However, the two adult chicken formulas looked pretty decent to me, but to be perfectly honest, if you're happy with the kirkland brand, you could just as well stick with it, since the ingredients are just as good IMO.


----------



## Zoetmom (Feb 23, 2009)

I had thought the same thing after doing some research myself on dog foods... maybe the Kirkland isn't so bad. thank you!!! I appreciate the advice.

I'm just thinking about my 9yr old's joints and if there is anything I can do to prevent joint damage... plus she is a little overweight and could afford to lose a few. I had heard that glucosemine can help and a supplement on top of the cost of the Kirkland dog food would cost more than the Nature's Select chicken w/ glucosemine... so I was thinking it might behoove me to get the "all in one" product.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Zoetmom said:


> I had heard that glucosemine can help and a supplement on top of the cost of the Kirkland dog food would cost more than the Nature's Select chicken w/ glucosemine... so I was thinking it might behoove me to get the "all in one" product.


The amount of glucosemine in any dog food is a miniscule amount. Not nearly enough for your dog to even notice. If your dog need glucosimine (and I agree with you that he probably does), then get the pills. One of my Great Danes gets 3000mg/day.


----------



## Zoetmom (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you, I just noticed that the Nature's Select has 493mg per 4cups...and if we're feeding 2 cups per day... that won't nearly be enough to act as an active supplement. 

Any suggestions on what's best as far as glucosemine supplements? Correct dosing, quality product, etc.?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Zoetmom said:


> Any suggestions on what's best as far as glucosemine supplements? Correct dosing, quality product, etc.?


I use a glucosemine pill that has chondroiton(sp) and MSM in it also. I don't remember how I determined the dossage. If I remember correctly, the vet told me to be sure I was giving at least 2500mg and I found the pills that are 750mg each so 4 a day would be 3,000.

*ETA:* My dog weighs 145lbs. if that is any help to you.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, the Kirkland brand does have gluc and chond in it though doesn't it? I thought it did. But as RFD said, usually not enough to make a difference, especially since they cook it and then it loses potency so the numbers listed on the bag are then misleading, a supplement is going to be your best bet for sure. Find out what brand RFD is using because that's the highest dosage I've heard of as far as the dog gluc and chond supplements go. Most of them stop at 500, which might be fine with your pit if you gave 2 a day or however much your vet or the bottle recommended. 

The best thing you can do for her is to help her lose the weight so she isn't carrying extra pounds on her joints, that puts more stress on them and causes more problems faster. Exercise is always good for this as well as portion control. How much are you feeding now and how much does your dog weigh? 

Don't go by how much the bag tells you to feed, it seems like they're always over estimating. 

Oh I've also heard fish oil is supposed to help the joints and turmeric is supposed to be a natural anti-inflammatory. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I hate to cut and paste but my memory isn't what it use to be!!:frown: Here is what I use with my GSDs:

SynoviG3 is supplemented with Glucosamine HCI, a natural occurring amino sugar found in all tissues of the body and part of the "glue" which holds the tissue cells together.

* SynoviG3 contains MethylSufonylMethane (MSM), to alleviate discomfort associated with systemic inflammatory disorders. Clinical evidence has shown that supplementation with MSM can result in the relief of pain and stiffness along with reduced swelling and inflammation.
* SynoviG3 includes Creatine Monohydrate, which enhances the energy required to fuel muscle contraction, strengthening the muscles that support and protect the joint.
* SynoviG3 is formulated with Omega-3 Fatty Acids-Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) and Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)-which have demonstrated anti-inflammatory properties.


----------



## Zoetmom (Feb 23, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> How much are you feeding now and how much does your dog weigh?


Cinnamon weighs 65lbs and I feed her 1 cup twice per day. When I figure out how to post pics, I'll post some.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well if she isn't getting as much exercise as she used to and her metabolism is slowing down, maybe could cut her down to a little less than 2 cups a day, like 1 3/4 - 1 1/2 cups.


----------

